# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Cheap driveway alternative

## robbie1977

Hi,  looking for some inspiration/ideas to overcome a driveway issue.  We've recently spent some substantial money on underpinning the back corner of our house, and have been advised that the cause of the house sinking was due to the funneling of water from the driveway to under the rear of the house.  We have a limited budget, and the current idea is to rip up the existing driveway, level the ground, lay some aggy pipe, and cover with crushed rock.  We're looking for any other cheap solutions you guys might have. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Calm

Any chance of a photo to see the problem.

----------


## SPIRIT

put a storm water drain at the end of the driveway and it into the house pipes

----------


## OBBob

Why does the eisting drive have to be removed? Couldn't you just just add a collection grate at the low point where the water is collecting and connect into the existing storm water drains?

----------


## patty

As Calm stated A picture would be really handy!

----------


## sports fan

my local tip sells crushed concrete, brick and terracotta.. builders use it for temporary access onto muddy sites excellent drainage.  i dont actually mind the look of it ! from memory its around $20 - $30 a tonne.. cheap! and yer doing the environment a favour

----------


## robbie1977

thanks for all the replies, tried to get photo but with success the area affected is covered with  broken cement, plaster board, bricks and old floor boards. To be honest the old concrete isn't worth saving, it has cracks, ducks and dives and large pieces broken away. This is is mainly cause by the erosion from the water drainage in the area.

----------


## Terrian

> thanks for all the replies, tried to get photo but with success the area affected is covered with  broken cement, plaster board, bricks and old floor boards. To be honest the old concrete isn't worth saving, it has cracks, ducks and dives and large pieces broken away. This is is mainly cause by the erosion from the water drainage in the area.

  Step 1, Clean up the area, get rid of the old concrete, all going well you should be able to better assess what you need to do for step 2  :Smilie:  
Step 2, get some drainage work happening *before* you go any further. Trenches with 90mm slotted pipe, cover with 20mm scoria (or screenings) connect it up to the existing house stormwater 
75mm base of 20mm crushed rock (NDCR)  will be about teh cheapest option, if it was me, I would be using 50mm- 75mm Castella Toppings on top of that, I like the colour  :Smilie:   
Go see the guys at Bulleen Art & Garden. I think the guy running the garden supplies sections name is Adrian, but any of the people in the office will be able to help you
They have a pretty good range there, and they have been there since before Noah built the Ark !

----------


## Planned LScape

From the description sounds like because the driveway is broken up the water is getting underneath and going to the house that way, eroding the rest of of it along the way 
As terrian said remove, and relay with something to provide a good firm sealed surface that drains the top portion well, and install drainage pipes before it gets to the house.

----------


## robbie1977

thanks for your help :2thumbsup: , has made the decision easier to rip up the old concrete. Does anyone know the best product to pack down onto clay? and how deep should the base be to ensure the topping or pavers don't sink? :Biggrin:

----------


## dazzler

> As Calm stated A picture would be really handy!

  
Here ya go     :Smilie:

----------


## Terrian

> thanks for your help, has made the decision easier to rip up the old concrete. Does anyone know the best product to pack down onto clay? and how deep should the base be to ensure the topping or pavers don't sink?

  id the clay is soft, you could lay down 3" of 40mm crushed rock as a base, otherwise just 20mm crushed rock (NDCR)

----------


## GardenGal

Hey! I have recently done this and you need to ensure that the lay of the land is away from the house out to the street.  Use a string line and ensure that all the area drains away from the house. 
Having done that, remove the turf, lay ag pipes across the land so that it drains out to the street or a drain.  Lay border material around the perimeter such as metal or wood - wood is better as you can bang this in with wood stakes which will eventually rot down; then lay at least 4 inches of road base or blue metal first after you have laid the ag pipes.  Pack this down with a wacker packer - you can hire for the day - then when this is done, lay another 4 inches of fine gravel over this and wack it down again.  Leave for a week and watch the water on it.  See how it is.  If you need to, you may need to wack it again.  My formerly soggy front lawn is now great!  Hope this helps and good luck with it.  :Wink:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

That would be your problem there. It looks as if you have excess water running down your drive when the snow melts. :Rolleyes:

----------


## patty

Superb driveway... :Hahaha: with Mountain views  Dazzler!!

----------

